# Finaplex question



## Biggriss (Dec 11, 2007)

I thought finaplex was legal and that you could just go into a vet or cattle supply store and buy it, the pellets. I have always got it from UG labs. Never had any interest in home brewing but do to obvious reasons I might brew my own.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2007)

You use to be able top order it online and then you had to have proof of cattle ownership. I think you can still find it, but many don't sell it. It is illegal to convert for human use.


----------

